# Anyone Using A Jitterbug Cell Phone?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2013)

I've had a simple prepaid Tracfone for years now, and I will soon need to buy another card to extend the service time, although I have lots of minutes left.  I don't care about internet access, photo capability, etc.  Just want a simple phone for emergencies, don't talk much.

Since the Jitterbug is advertised for seniors, due to its simplicity and large number displays, etc., I was wondering if any of you were using it, and could offer a positive or negative review.  Thanks.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

I could use some info, also.  Do not have a cell phone and don't want to be in constant contact with anyone.  But, want one to carry with me in case of emergency.  Hopefully, will never use it.  So, can't see paying for one if it's just going to sit in my car waiting . . .   Any suggestions on a phone that will not be used???


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 15, 2013)

While I think you're going to have both advocates and detractors of ANY technology, here are some complaints about the Jitterbug you might want to consider:

Straight Reviews

Jitterbug Complaints


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks SifuPhil.  Some of the reviews are pretty old, like 5 years.  And I think that folks with a 'beef' even if exaggerated, are more likely to voice their upset online. But I don't completely discount them, and take everything into consideration.  Push come to shove, for the time being, I may just extend my Tracfone service.  I only have one cell phone, and am usually the one who takes it out with me...but reception leaves a lot to be desired, etc. Was hoping to get the opinion of a member that had personal experience.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

Jitterbug Phone?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I could use some info, also.  Do not have a cell phone and don't want to be in contact contact with anyone.  But, want one to carry with me in case of emergency.  Hopefully, will never use it.  So, can't see paying for one if it's just going to sit in my car waiting . . .   Any suggestions on a phone that will not be used???



I've found that the Tracfone was good, since my sister who lives in another state was able to leave me a voicemail regarding a family medical emergency.  Although I used my landline phone to return her call, the prepaid Tracfone did what was needed.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2013)

I too, carry a tracfone, have for years. I very seldom use it but it is there in case of an emergency. I have more minutes than I will ever use in my lifetime. The wife renews it once a year and I really don!t care about using it for anything else. However, if Papa John's Pizza doesn't stop leaving me messages, I'm going to send them a bill. :-(


----------



## That Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I too, carry a tracfone, have for years. I very seldom use it but it is there in case of an emergency. I have more minutes than I will ever use in my lifetime. The wife renews it once a year and I really don!t care about using it for anything else. However, if Papa John's Pizza doesn't stop leaving me messages, I'm going to send them a bill. :-(



You and I are on the same page, Pappy.  How much does the darned thing cost?  That's my major concern for a necessary phone I have no plans to use...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 16, 2013)

I've got a Tracfone as well, basically for the same reasons you guys have mentioned - emergencies only. The bad thing about a Tracfone is that it's impossible to block a specific number. Instead, you can set it up so that you can only make calls _to_ and receive calls _from_ people on your contact list. 

You might also call Tracfone to see about getting a new number, but with that tactic you have a 50/50 chance of getting an old number that receives even MORE annoyance calls. You might also luck out and get one that no one has on their list.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks SifuPhil.  Some of the reviews are pretty old, like 5 years.  And I think that folks with a 'beef' even if exaggerated, are more likely to voice their upset online. But I don't completely discount them, and take everything into consideration.  Push come to shove, for the time being, I may just extend my Tracfone service.  I only have one cell phone, and am usually the one who takes it out with me...but reception leaves a lot to be desired, etc. Was hoping to get the opinion of a member that had personal experience.



Yeah, I'm sorry that those reviews are so old. I just look at the Jitterbug as being a non-necessary specialization: they market it as being for seniors and that's a _good_ thing, but there are hidden drawbacks that aren't as well-known:



The 5Star Urgent Response function contains a GPS locator system
The UrgentCare app that allows you to place prescription orders is open to abuse by hackers
Calling plans are advertised as low as $14.99/mn. Tracfone has a $9.99/mn plan.
Phone prices themselves are inflated: the Plus is $99.00 on sale, the Touch is $149.00 on sale. I got my Tracfone for $20.

Those 4 points alone, even though I don't have experience with the phone, would be enough for me to look elsewhere. Sorry I'm such a Negative Nelly, but I got that way by being burned so many times by gizmos such as this.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've had a simple prepaid Tracfone for years now, and I will soon need to buy another card to extend the service time, although I have lots of minutes left.  I don't care about internet access, photo capability, etc.  Just want a simple phone for emergencies, don't talk much.
> 
> Since the Jitterbug is advertised for seniors, due to its simplicity and large number displays, etc., I was wondering if any of you were using it, and could offer a positive or negative review.  Thanks.



To answer your question - Yes, I have a Jitterbug cell phone.  Got it about 4 months ago.  I really don't know what those bad reviews are about.  I have no contract, and just pay monthly when the bill comes.   Set up your own preferences.  It's clear cut and easy.  Their website helps with everything,  and it details all your account information.
No complaints from me.  And I did call customer service once, and they were very helpful.  

The Tracfone I had for maybe 3 years.  Used it like most of you.  No problems.
What made me throw it out were the reports on cell phone radiation levels.
(Tracfone was a Motorola.   Jitterbug is a Samsung)
Motorola is at the "highest" levels of radiation....  Samsung at the "lowest" level.  
I mainly switched for that reason.   So that's my two cents.
Jitterbug costs me about $8 more a month if it were all averaged out over a year, and I do like the text messaging feature that I never knew I missed until I had it.

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phone-radiation-levels/


----------



## Anne (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for that info, Boos Mom, I hadn't heard that about the high radiation.  We have a Tracfone, and haven't had any problems, but seldom use it.  Never had a problem with being able to connect, and only have dropped connections in certain areas - it's very hilly here, so low spots can be a problem.   

I thought if we ever did need a new phone, I'd look into the Jitterbug.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

Gawd, I am such a confused OLD man.  What is the lowest basic cost per month just to have the damned thing???


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Jitterbug Phone?



That's my other phone ... 

My Tracfone didn't have a speakerphone.  I think some new ones do now ??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 16, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> That's my other phone ...
> 
> My Tracfone didn't have a speakerphone.  I think some new ones do now ??



Mine does.

Radiation levels of cell phones is still a contested issue, although I don't blame you for choosing to err on the safe side. They even sell "anti-radiation" cases now (for around $100) that are shown to redirect and/or null radiation up to 90+%, but as always the FCC claims that every phone available for sale in the U.S. is safe to use.

Of course, our government says the same thing about motor vehicles and food ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for your input everyone! My Tracfone is a really old silver and black Motorola.  I don't worry about radiation, because I rarely use it, and when I do, it's only for a couple of minutes.  My husband and I share it, so whoever's going out usually takes it for emergencies.  

The reception is poor in many areas, I'm like that guy in the commercial who says 'can you hear me now?'  I've actually left my cart in stores and walked outside, just to be able to hear a sentence without it breaking up.  I always run out of time before I do minutes too. 

 I never sent a text message in my life...but my phone has that capability, because I get texts (sometimes spam) on it now and then.  Anyway, I may be able to upgrade to the Jitterbug, as it is just a simple phone, and the monthly cost isn't outrageous.  I think the last ad I saw for it was $15 a month, with 50 minutes, and you keep any minutes you don't use.  Just not sure of the cost of the actual phone.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

So . . . I just buy any old phone for calls only.  Don't wanna text, take photos or make coffee.  I pay $??.?? for some minutes I hope to never use and they will last forever?  Or is it a use it or lose it proposition?  I have been trying to figure this out for years and still can't get a straight answer.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2013)

Whatever type of phone you use, never, ever let it interrupt the conversation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> So . . . I just buy any old phone for calls only.  Don't wanna text, take photos or make coffee.  I pay $??.?? for some minutes I hope to never use and they will last forever?  Or is it a use it or lose it proposition?  I have been trying to figure this out for years and still can't get a straight answer.



I put choosing a cell phone up there with choosing a car - just as complex, just as riddled with hidden dangers and just as frustrating.

When the first Jitterbug - the Jitterbug J - was introduced it was a great concept: big, easy-to-see-and-use buttons for dialing, big display, a real dial tone and a simple flip-case. It had an activation fee of $35 and a monthly $14.99 plan for 50 minutes. There were bigger plans with similarly larger fees. Voice mail, texting and a bunch of other features were extra.

Now you have a choice between two models - the Plus, which offers an amplified speaker, a camera and a longer-lasting battery, for $99+$35 activation+$10S&H. You can still get 50 minutes for $14.99, 200 minutes for $19.99 or a few other calling packages. 

Or the other model, the Touch, with a touch-screen interface (now it's getting complicated!) with data plans, apps and all the stuff that the original Jitterbug had sworn off. You can get Touched for $149.99 plus all the other fees, and their calling packages remain the same except that to make use of all the new apps you'll probably be forced into a more expensive plan.

Considering the market as a whole, $14.99 for 50 minutes is pretty high - that's $0.30/minute. The smallest package on my Tracfone is $9.99 for the same number of minutes - $0.20/minute. Of course, with any plan the more minutes you purchase the cheaper per minute they become. 

You also pay indirectly for the privilege on having a no-contract phone, usually in the cost of your minutes. A "regular" cell phone such as you can pick up at Best Buy has extremely economical per-minute rates, but you're locked into a two-year contract. There are upstart companies such as *Republic*, which advertise $19/mn for _unlimited_ voice, text and data, but as always there are catches - you have to purchase THEIR phone, which I believe is a Motorola DEFY - XT - and they haven't yet quite hit the big time, so caution is advised.  

Reception is also always a consideration - certain models just won't work in certain areas. Each manufacturer has a website that offers a reception map, but you should only use those as a rough guide. Save your receipts, too, because there are a thousand little things that you might not like about the phone or that just flat-out don't work.

In the end, I think it boils down to what you NEED and how much BS you're willing to put up with. As with most other things in life, the less BS the more you'll probably pay.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 17, 2013)

I had gotten a Snapfon for my husband and have kept it since he died.  It is only $10 per month, has big talking buttons and and emergency button on the back, which calls 911 and plays a message asking for help to your location.  Oh yeah, it also has a flashlight.  The service is PureTalk.  I forget what I paid for it but somewhere in the 40's comes to mind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 17, 2013)

That sounds like a great deal, Jan. Their *site* shows the phone (the EZ-Two) is $29.99 with an activation fee of $35 and their basic monthly plan is $14.95 for 280 minutes the first month and 130 minutes/mn after that, with no expiration times so you can roll the minutes over. Extra minutes are just $0.05.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2013)

Whatever cell phone you use, better learn to speak Swahili. A while back we needed a problem solved and called Tracpone tech support. What an experience that turned out to be. My wife was almost in tears trying to understand their accent and kept switching to someone she could understand. After many tries and call backs, she finally got an English speaking person who really helped out. Better part of 3 hours on the phone. With my patience, I would have flushed it down the commode and gone without.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 17, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Whatever cell phone you use, better learn to speak Swahili. A while back we needed a problem solved and called Tracpone tech support. What an experience that turned out to be. My wife was almost in tears trying to understand their accent and kept switching to someone she could understand. After many tries and call backs, she finally got an English speaking person who really helped out. Better part of 3 hours on the phone. With my patience, I would have flushed it down the commode and gone without.



LOL - that's where being stubborn can pay off. I think I would have joined you in the flushing ceremonies, though - no calls I make or receive would ever be THAT important.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Whatever cell phone you use, better learn to speak Swahili. A while back we needed a problem solved and called Tracpone tech support. What an experience that turned out to be. My wife was almost in tears trying to understand their accent and kept switching to someone she could understand. After many tries and call backs, she finally got an English speaking person who really helped out. Better part of 3 hours on the phone. With my patience, I would have flushed it down the commode and gone without.



LOL!  I had to talk to a Tracfone rep once, but thank goodness it wasn't for 3 hours!  Funny though how I tend to speak louder, and louder, and slower, and slower, eeeenunciate clearly...they do very well understanding what I'm saying, but I'm lost in a lost world trying to figure out their jibberish. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

After reading all this, will probably continue on without.  If I don't show up here after awhile, you'll know I drove off the mountain on the way home and just sat there 'cause I ain't got no phone to call for help.  Then, again, the reception in the mountains is weak at best so, even if I had a phone there probably wouldn't be a signal down in the ravine.  HA!  ("Your call really is important to us . . .")


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 17, 2013)

Guy, I think you need one of THESE portable devices ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 18, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Guy, I think you need one of THESE portable devices ...
> 
> View attachment 919



Great idea.  That should bring 'em runnin' in no time . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Great idea.  That should bring 'em runnin' in no time . . .



Hey, you _wanted_ some way to notify people of your plight ... 

If you're going to be picky, get a flare _gun_. Or one of those laser pointers that you torture cats with - you can shine it in the eyes of passing pilots. 

Or carry a trained falcon with you wherever you go, with those little message capsules you can attach to his legs. They're also great ice-breakers at parties!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got his and hers. Now if I can figure out how to wear on my belt.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 18, 2013)

THIS just might be the solution . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


> So . . . I just buy any old phone for calls only.  Don't wanna text, take photos or make coffee.  I pay $??.?? for some minutes I hope to never use and they will last forever?  Or is it a use it or lose it proposition?  I have been trying to figure this out for years and still can't get a straight answer.



I was just at Walmart today, and decided to buy a tracfone card to extend my service for another 90 days, so it's $20 for 90 days plus an added 60 minutes (which I really don't need).  I didn't want to start with another service right now, because we'll probably be going on another camping trip in a month or so, and I don't want to be getting any new bills, etc.

Anyhoo, I noticed that the simple tracfones like the old one I have are not longer available, they have models with more features.  One phone cost $15, and the other was $20.

For $100., you can buy a card that gives you a full year of service, and 400 minutes.  Or, you can pay $20. and get a card that gives 90 days of service, and 60 minutes.  You keep any minutes that you don't use...and sometimes you can find online codes to get bonus minutes when you add the service card to your phone.

The thing with me is, I don't use that many minutes...but, if you pass your service end date, your phone deactivates and you lose your phone number...so I never let that happen.  If that happens, you can buy another card and get a new number.

Sooo...I figure, if you don't mind the hassle of buying a card every three months, you can get a year's service for only $80, and 240 minutes total.  Sorry it took so long to get back with you, but I didn't have all the details.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Minutes, minutes, minutes...  Wait a minute!  Okay, thanks for the info, Breezy.  Hopefully, I'll get around to it . . . in a minute...


----------

